
Is Microsoft Building an Xbox 360 Successor? - evo_9
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2381703,00.asp
======
chollida1
This is kind of a silly title.

Of course Microsoft is working on the XBox 360 successor.

In other news Sony is working on a PlayStation 3 successor and Nintendo is
working on the Wii's successor.

They just may not be announced for a couple of years.

